# SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center | 208m | 683ft | 44 fl | 159m | 521ft | T/O



## Myster E

This one HAS to be built in the form of the renderings, period. This one looks similar to one the Shanghai Center Rejects, think it was foster's 750m design am I correct?


----------



## andisart

Does anyone know who the architects are? and developer? construction start? din't find any info on the net...


----------



## Taipei Walker

The site is empty, the rendering's gone, I guess the project is dead

Oct. 26


----------



## foxmulder_ms

That's sad


----------



## velut arbor aevo

I think there is some kind of disagreement on the building's height. The local government wants a 300m tall building, but the company wants to build a 500m.


----------



## SirAdrian




----------



## Peloso

velut arbor aevo said:


> I think there is some kind of disagreement on the building's height. The local government wants a 300m tall building, but the company wants to build a 500m.


Well the local government is clearly out of their mind! :|


----------



## Sentient Seas

The design sure is different. But it looks great.


----------



## SilentStrike

velut arbor aevo said:


> I think there is some kind of disagreement on the building's height. The local government wants a 300m tall building, but the company wants to build a 500m.


wtf's wrong with the government? this makes me so angry. Finally Shenzhen builds such a tall building and the government messes it up... WHY?


----------



## velut arbor aevo

yea, the shenzhen urban planning is plain stupid. all the other chinese cities are racing to build supertalls while shenzhen is still in a standstill.


----------



## Taipei Walker

^^ Kingkey (439m) is under construction, there are some other proposals however Shenzhen real estate prices has dropped sharply recenty - not a good environment to build supertalls at all. 

Also the other supertall proposal - Pingan Internationa Finance Centre (508m) may not rise anytime soon as Pingan Insurance Group, investor of the tower, lost huge amount of money on its investment in Fortis, news:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90776/90884/6517348.html


----------



## z0rg

^^ Office and commercial markets are dropping too or only residential?


----------



## Taipei Walker

I know about residential as this is hot subject for my colleagues, I don't know about office real estate market situation.


----------



## FlowTimo85

Nice design!!!:nuts:


----------



## damian89

I really like this design


----------



## helghast

this tower was designed by Adrian Smith
http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20080529_dd69d3848763da3d6d73K1Oozf0HfwcA.jpg


----------



## z0rg

This project will be taller than 600m according to focus!!


大中华世界贸易中心(大中华CEPA广场)位于深圳市规划中的人民南口岸经济区的核心位置，地处罗湖区火车站东北角、沿河路北面、人民南路东側。按照罗湖区“现代服务强区”的定位，集高档商业、现代办公、豪华酒店和公寓各项功能于一身的大中华CEPA广场项目的建设，必将进一步丰富和完善口岸片区的商业形态，推动口岸片区的经济发展，推动深港两地经济和人员的交流，为香港企业、机构和个人落户罗湖提供一个宜投资、宜办公、宜居住的优良的投资、消费和生活环境，使该项目成为罗湖区的对外“门面工程”和标志性建筑，极大提升罗湖区、乃至深圳市的城市形象。
　　大中华世界贸易中心(大中华CEPA广场)位于深圳火车站旁，建筑面积19万平方米，*建筑总高度超过600米*，总投资16亿元人民币，计划用2到3年时间开发完毕。 

http://office.sz.focus.cn/officeview/580452


----------



## Scion

^^ good to hear. But it's located a bit too south IMO, probably better if it's located closer to Shennan road.


----------



## da_wei

I doubt about that because i have been hearing a lot of different news about this project as every time had got the negative new finally since few years ago. So, just really can't believe this was Truth.


----------



## velut arbor aevo

this company is currently having trouble with cash flow, so I don't think it will get built any time soon.


----------



## choyak

Umm. The rendering on the first page has ESB and Petronas Towers with the skybridge removed, isn't that tacky??

Oh yeah the foreground contains World Financial Center!!


----------



## SilentStrike

velut arbor aevo said:


> this company is currently having trouble with cash flow, so I don't think it will get built any time soon.


whats the company called?
is the crisis killing it?


----------



## skyperu34

The new design looks nice. It is going to be a monster ! Very very tall !


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Have any new design?? please....
If 650~700m !! I must happy!!


----------



## JoHaN 15

I hope they have a better design, the first tower is quite ugly


----------



## l'eau

wow!!sexy!!1


----------



## z0rg

Pics by York. Actual height still unreleased.


----------



## SilentStrike

oh nice, at least it puts some life back into this project. Still I see only few chances that this thing will go up.


----------



## OmegaScrapers

Great design!
Hope it gets the ok. Shenzhen now has two 600m+ proposed.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ Yeah, 


Shenzhen 2 supertall 600m+
Tianjin 1 supertall 600m+
Shanghai 1 supertall 600m+

Total 4supertalls! cheers :banana::banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

these are Megatalls ^^


----------



## z0rg

Even if this tower is approved, I don't think it will be taller than 500m.


----------



## ZZ-II

IMO it definitely looks like 500m+


----------



## williamhou2005

z0rg said:


> Even if this tower is approved, I don't think it will be taller than 500m.


I think current plan is 500m, based on City Planning Bureau's data a year ago.


----------



## z0rg

^^ That design should be 500m, we can see the height on one of the renders, but since they published that the project has 600m maybe they are planning a new design?


----------



## ZZ-II

hopefully no redesign, the design of the 500m version is just perfect i think


----------



## z0rg

^^ Completely agree!


----------



## snapdragon

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^ Yeah,
> 
> 
> Shenzhen 2 supertall 600m+
> Tianjin 1 supertall 600m+
> Shanghai 1 supertall 600m+
> 
> Total 4supertalls! cheers :banana::banana:


Actually I think Shenyang and Chongqing will have more supertallss(+300m) when compared to hongkong and shanghai both of these cities will be left behind in terms of Supertalls by 2015 .So i am guessing you will see 600m + project prop up sometime in the next two years in both Shenyang and Chongqing


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ well!! I want beijing supertalls!! I think Hope Guangzhou and Shenzhen and Shanghai and Hong Kong and Chongqing and shenyang and Tianjin very stronger in future...!! Hope Beijing, Nanjing, Wuxi, Suzhou and other around 500m++


----------



## OEincorparated

I think this is enough building for China, what it needs to do now is spread its people around the world so they learn more about other cultures. Then they can start to teach chinese so that others can go and visit it's beautiful land and experience China as well. This will make it's country better loved and even more influential globally, as well as making the chinese language more used internationally.


----------



## snapdragon




----------



## S.T.Y AP

very pretty! i liked the design, very good!


----------



## Kazurro

We havent had news of this tower for a month... when the construction begins?

I hope the two +600m in Shenzhen begins soon...


----------



## krkseg1ops

OEincorparated said:


> I think this is enough building for China, what it needs to do now is spread its people around the world so they learn more about other cultures. Then they can start to teach chinese so that others can go and visit it's beautiful land and experience China as well. This will make it's country better loved and even more influential globally, as well as making the chinese language more used internationally.


I agree, China will become desirable not only for tourists very soon


----------



## Blue Flame

So is any progress happening, or what!?


----------



## Monzaemon

oh this has to happen... its too beautiful not to happen!


----------



## SirAdrian

Absolutely daring proportions for a supertall. This would also fit well in Japan. I hope it gets built this way.


----------



## OEincorparated

This building is not necessary is it. I'd rather more buildings in Guangzhou, it has more history.


----------



## Scion

27 November 2010 by veryamateurish


----------



## KillerZavatar

if this is in fact 600+ and it will be build together with ping an. Shenzhen will most likely jump ahead of a lot of other giant cities in terms of a high skyline


----------



## Munwon

WOW!!!! So this is still on.... Did you happen to catch if its rendering or height has changed? Thanks Scion!!!


----------



## z0rg

Wow, activity! I don't believe this one will be taller than 500m+ and we'll be lucky if it's still 300m+.


----------



## Munwon

I just hope they keep the design the same, even if its shorter. I noticed the update is from November. Has there been any progress scince then?


----------



## no_gods

z0rg said:


> Wow, activity! I don't believe this one will be taller than 500m+ and we'll be lucky if it's still 300m+.


how do you know that?


----------



## Scion

As you can see, that site is wedged in the middle of a very dense residential area. Combined with the fact that it's extremely close to the Shenzhen river means there will be very strict height limit on that plot. z0rg is right, it'll most likely be scaled to ±300m if we are lucky.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Scion said:


> As you can see, that site is wedged in the middle of a very dense residential area. Combined with the fact that it's extremely close to the Shenzhen river means there will be very strict height limit on that plot. z0rg is right, it'll most likely be scaled to ±300m if we are lucky.


thats kinda sad to hear, i would have loved another 600m tower, ok i think we all would have loved it, but yeah still great whatever height it will have


----------



## deepblue01

Yes, judging on the location, those pink houses aren't going to be there long. Chances are, they will be asked to move. An iconic tower at 600m shouldn't be squished in between tall and crowded residential areas. It should belong in areas like Pudong or Zhu Jiang etc


----------



## Blue Flame

^^
No offense, but I don't think that there is any city in the world where a 600m tower can be squished. :yes:


----------



## Scion

校长 taken on 27-01-2011


----------



## Munwon

Well I see some guys walking around the site. Hopefully they will launch this after the holiday.


----------



## maldini

They should make this taller than the Ping An building.


----------



## Scion

蓝绿 took these photos recently

The project is named GCIG CEPA Square


----------



## Scion

GCIG's projects website still has the old design on it

http://www.cjol.com/main/jobseeker/JobTemplates/165894/CN/fz.htm


----------



## z0rg

April 25 by crazyboyxzy


----------



## KillerZavatar

China's India Tower


----------



## Myster E

is this still getting built to it's orginal form then, according the rendering anyway?


----------



## z0rg

By 1788111


----------



## z0rg

By crazyboyxzy


----------



## bearb

another possible design....


----------



## azn_man12345

I'm not sure how I feel about that design :/


----------



## KillerZavatar

quite strange design :bash:


----------



## Dancing Banana

i like


----------



## KillerZavatar

the design is strange, yet i havn't said i dislike it, i think i have to see more detailed renders to decide.


----------



## Myster E

I definitely prefer the India tower-esque design of the previous proposal that was around 600m. Although this has a Pagoda type look to it.


----------



## Eric Offereins

KillerZavatar said:


> quite strange design :bash:


not my taste either.


----------



## KillerZavatar

but i think i may like it more than the india tower like design, this may look good if the cladding is good. the renders only look bad because of the cladding in my opinion the shape isn't too bad.


----------



## boschb

It looks like a very functional design, just not an eye appealing design. I think that tower would look better in real life than in the render.


----------



## z0rg

March 2012. By 1788111


----------



## RobertWalpole

Lame.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

RobertWalpole said:


> Lame.


If this is lame, then 432 park must be a horrific disaster right ? :smug:


----------



## ZZ-II

but still better than nothing ^^

but i still hope to see a 2nd megatall in going up in shenzhen in the next years  ( execpt the qianhai tower ).


----------



## KillerZavatar

bummer, but at least not dead yet


----------



## lowenmeister

What about that caiwuwei megatall,any news about that one?


----------



## binhai

Shenzhen's latest U/C supertall???


----------



## KillerZavatar

any information on height on the signs?


----------



## scalziand

413m, 402m, 150m, 65m?


----------



## TowerVerre:)

2x 400m? seems like Shenzhen is nearing Wuhan with 400m towers u/c or prep  
I hope the design will be good, to be honest I never thought there will happen anything on this site and the tower will be cancelled. I am pretty happy about this pictures


----------



## z0rg

^^ Don't pay attention to him, he just posted random heights.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ a ok I thought he got them from the signs in the pictures


----------



## scalziand

z0rg said:


> ^^ Don't pay attention to him, he just posted random heights.


Those aren't random; those are the heights from the signs.


----------



## binhai

No, that's foundation size measurements.


----------



## scalziand

^^I stand corrected then.


----------



## binhai




----------



## Eric Offereins

I'd say this one is prep. :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

not sure where exactly the tower is in that plot though.


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> I'd say this one is prep. :cheers:


almost seems so. now i just want to know what exactly they're going to build there. something arround 600m would be pretty awesome, though i've the feeling we'll see something shorter.


----------



## Stephan23

413+402 ??


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^



BarbaricManchurian said:


> No, that's foundation size measurements.


----------



## KillerZavatar

well it's been two months ago when there was stuff happening on site and we were wondering if it was prep. what happened with that?


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

We have no info about the final height for this tower. There's no reason to think it's reduced to 200m+ besides unsourced/irrelevant rumors. Are we officially a trollcracy? No other reason would make us change the title of the thread!


----------



## KillerZavatar

well, hope you are right


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

z0rg said:


> We have no info about the final height for this tower. There's no reason to think it's reduced to 200m+ besides unsourced/irrelevant rumors. Are we officially a trollcracy? No other reason would make us change the title of the thread!


I think you got me wrong, I meant it is likely to become _at least_ 200 meters tall


----------



## z0rg

^^ I posted that because the thread had changed its title for no reason


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ I don't mind the change of thread title, we haven't got any news on this project for a while. Most probably it will get a big height reduction, or it may be cancelled altogether...


----------



## ZZ-II

to me it would be interesting to see a tower rising with no information about it. everyone would guess the design and the height


----------



## z0rg

^^ Not only guess, everybody would claim they "know" the height because God told them, their aunt, sister-in-law or whatever is involved or simply because they can predict sksyscraper heights by reading tea leaves. Known as  mental onanism insider info.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> to me it would be interesting to see a tower rising with no information about it. everyone would guess the design and the height


Would be nice to see them making a massive foundation and a structure that just keeps rising.  and we think it is 400m but it just doesn't stop haha.


----------



## Ivanator

KillerZavatar said:


> Would be nice to see them making a massive foundation and a structure that just keeps rising.  and we think it is 400m but it just doesn't stop haha.


And for the rest of human existence this building keeps on rising; being made out of new stronger materials that we create as technology advances


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Would be nice to see them making a massive foundation and a structure that just keeps rising.  and we think it is 400m but it just doesn't stop haha.


That would be a dream


----------



## Faisal Shourov

The height of this building is 430m according to the official website 

http://www.gciig.com/productdo.asp?id=74


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh man, i wasn't expecting anything tall anymore and here we go :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

KillerZavatar said:


> oh man, i wasn't expecting anything tall anymore and here we go :cheers:


I'm really happy with the new height, 430m is really good :banana:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

By Antioch on 19.1.2014


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

So if we got the official height now, why is this thread still rotting in the proposed section? Time to move it :cheers:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow, 430m? I was expectijg something arround 200m. Very good news


----------



## ZZ-II

That's a surprise now, 430m is pretty good


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I wonder if it's U/C by now, as the last photo was taken back in January...


----------



## Stephan23

Maybe a current picture could help...


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Faisal Shourov said:


> I wonder if it's U/C by now, as the last photo was taken back in January...


It was already U/C back then... and hopefully it still is. But we had no reliable information about the final height so the thread couldn't be moved to the supertalls section.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Faisal Shourov said:


> I wonder if it's U/C by now, as the last photo was taken back in January...


Possible, the pic shows prep work. 
It will be cool to see this one U/C:banana:


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

Excellent! Hopefully still a supertall.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Faisal Shourov said:


> The height of this building is 430m according to the official website
> 
> http://www.gciig.com/productdo.asp?id=74


wasn't this confirmation that it was at 430m?


----------



## binhai

No.


----------



## Dimasusin2012

Any update?)


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Final height- 208.2m, with another 158.7m building in the complex










New render


----------



## ZZ-II

From 430m down to 208, that's a pity


----------



## KillerZavatar

goodnight sweet prince


----------



## lowenmeister

This was expected though, atleast its over 200m tall


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yeah, it was. still had hoped the 430m was something though.


----------



## lowenmeister

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> yeah, it was. still had hoped the 430m was something though.


The area looked unlikely for a 430 m monster. Just hope they revive the Binhe 04-01 04-02 Plot and build something tall there instead.​


----------



## z0rg

Troll project. Can you post the source? Remember we are a serious forum.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Quite a let down, but still very cool designs.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

z0rg said:


> Troll project. Can you post the source? Remember we are a serious forum.


Strange I can't find a second image of the render that I posted. Thought it was real. Could it be fake? The building has the logo of GCIG group on the top btw hno:


----------



## z0rg

Nothing is true if we can't prove it


----------



## Munwon

This part of Shenzhen needs new projects badly


----------



## zwamborn

2015-09-20 by 1788111 

On galoumi it is 208,2 and 158,7 m


----------



## lowenmeister

Originally posted on gaoloumi by luedde


----------



## Tupac96

wait uc???


----------



## KillerZavatar

So is 208m final?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

The one render on the scaffolding is clearly showing two tall buildings which are not supertalls though. And we don't have a source for the height of 208m and 159m.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by register on gaoloumi on the 3rd of February 2016










This definetly is not going to be a supertall. Also there is no justification for the 430m figure any more. I would suggest moving it to the skyscraper section.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^



Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Please change this thread's title
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550759&page=11
> 
> to
> 
> SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center | *+200m | +656ft | ? fl | +150m | +492ft | ? fl | U/C*
> 
> and move it to the U/C skyscrapers forum.
> We have no source for the exact height but a rendering that is showing two towers that are approximately this tall. Thanks!


----------



## Amastroi2017

^^

Moving a thread without a source is not a good idea. Moving it based on an interpretation of a rendering on the scaffolding doesn't make sense. We all renderings are not to scale and our interpretation of them should not merit a thread being moved.

We will know more information we the information becomes available, no need to jump the gun based on assumptions/interpretations.


----------



## zwamborn

2016-07-07 by ray7611


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by fuliming1122 on the 1st of August 2016


----------



## zwamborn

2016-11-21 by anzm2005


----------



## zwamborn

2017-01-22 by 小凡


----------



## zwamborn

2017-05-20 by 小凡


----------



## zwamborn

2017-09-21 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## saiho

T/O, Taken on 2017—11—28 by dadahuang of Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn

2018-01-04 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn

2018-04-06 by luedde


----------



## zwamborn

2018-05-01 by 吴剑平


----------



## zwamborn

2018-09-15 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn

2018-09-24 by q515305710


----------



## zwamborn

2018-10-17 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn

2018-12-14 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn

Some more cladding

2020-01-02 by strawbarry


----------



## Zaz965

these two buildings to the left








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210619&page=737


----------



## zwamborn

2020-01-11 by 摩天圳


----------



## KAAAZ

From the begining of the video until 2:30 you can see the two towers. Enjoy!


----------



## hkskyline

From the Hong Kong side :


----------



## luci203

KAAAZ said:


> From the begining of the video until 2:30 you can see the two towers. Enjoy!


1:55 Any plans for those crazy density low rise areas?


----------



## hkskyline

10/31 (towards the right in both photos)


----------



## zwamborn

2020-12-06 by strawbarry


----------



## KAAAZ

luci203 said:


> 1:55 Any plans for those crazy density low rise areas?


Those are called urban villages, you got them a bit everywhere around Shenzhen but they are redeveloping those neighbourhoods But I think it will take quite some time before these are all gone. I remember visiting one in Guangzhou and the AC where dripping like rain in the small alleys, it was quite impressive. Here is the wiki page about those neighboorhoods: Urban village (China) - Wikipedia


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-13 by strawbarry


----------



## hkskyline

3/16


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-20 by strawbarry


----------



## zwamborn

2021-06-13 by strawbarry


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-02 by strawbarry


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

